

Firefox Olympics Doodle about:home - alter8

An Olympic pyre is now on about:home. Is that legally OK to do that? Didn't Google patent this Doodles thing?
======
jamesbritt
Google is small fries compared to the corporate clout behind the IOC and its
iron-fisted marketing and control of the Olympics.

So, fuck the Olympics. I feel bad for the athletes, but they need to find a
less toxic arena to demonstrate their skills.

